# Help



## raymondhex (Jun 19, 2013)

Is there a big difference between royal arch the 7th degreee of york rite and 18th degre of scottish rite?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jun 19, 2013)

Very much so. Similar thematically, though. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jun 23, 2013)

The Royal Arch of Solomon is the 13Â° in the Scottish Rite. The 18Â° is the Knight Rose Croix.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 23, 2013)

MarkR said:


> The Royal Arch of Solomon is the 13Â° in the Scottish Rite. The 18Â° is the Knight Rose Croix.



What this Brother is referring to the Royal Arch degree of the York Rite. Which he may be referring to the wrong degree number of the AASR.


----------



## crono782 (Jun 24, 2013)

That's how I took it. Wrong SR degree number, but I got the gist. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

